# Lenovo ideapad 320 not turning on



## Kellynewton19945 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,
My Lenovo ideapad 320 laptop is not turning on the LED lights are showing as if it is on but no sound from the fan and it just won't boot up. I don't want to remove battery. Does anyone know anything I can do to fix this problem... it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

